# How to fix my plant problem? Brazilian Pennywort and Vallisneria



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I been using small doses of Flourish fertilizers in my tank, and using doses for the specific signs of the problems I been having but it doesn't seem to be working..

Brazilian Pennywort:
Looked allot worse before and I had brown algae spots, but I gave it a 60 second bleach dip a week ago and the brown spot are gone now, but as you see in the picture there is issues that I can't figure out.. 
They looked perfect when I first bought them.










Italian Vallisneria:
Another 60 to 90 second bleach dip when I first bought them to kill off any algae residue before I planted them into my tank 10 days ago. As you can see they are not looking good at all.
The filter is not in that location, I moved it for a few Min's to clean the glass. The grass in never in contact with the filter.









These plants are from a different pet store about 2+ weeks ago. I did nothing to these at all, just took them out of the bag and planted them and they are doing fine.










Any suggestion on what I should do about my plants that are not doing so good?

Here's the water test results of what I got a couple days ago:

PH 7.0 
Nitrate 0 
Nitrate 5 
Phosphate 0.3 
GH 90mg per liter, I guess thats how they measure it?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

What is your fert schedule? Judging by your levels your tank appears to be a little lean on the ferts. We'll need to know more about how you fertilize to really help you. The Vals look like they are going to melt away from the bleach dip. Leave them in place and most likely they will regrow new leaves.


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I do about a 85% recommended dose for my tank size about 2 to 3 times per week and 1/2 cap full of Excel every 2 to 3 days. 
I have most the collection of flourish fertilizers and use each one about once or twice a week but no more than 2 or 3 products in one day. 
I'm not trying to get my plants use to fertilizers, but I do want small amounts of nutrients in the tank for them and I'm trying to keep my algae at a minimum.

I got 4 bags of Fluorite and 7 bottles of flourish product for $25  
So I didn't go out and pay for all these fertilizers is why I use only a little and don't know which types they are off hand. 
I been asking some pet stores what the use in there display tanks for fertilizers and they said nothing at all, just light and fish.. So I should not have to dose my tank that much at all if it's not really needed I would think.

I really have no set fertilizer schedule, and at $10+ per bottle, this will get to expensive!
so I just like to add a little bit each dose.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Vallisneria is a very soft leaved plant without (afaik) a cuticle. Any chemical treatments to kill algae will always severely damage it.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Valisneria also does not do well at all with excel.


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

jmontee said:


> Valisneria also does not do well at all with excel.


Why you say that?


----------

